# This moved me.



## VictorBravo (Nov 9, 2006)

I was quite moved by John Robbins's testimony about his recovery from colon cancer. God be praised and to Him alone is the glory.

http://www.trinityfoundation.org/latest.php


----------



## turmeric (Nov 9, 2006)

Praise God!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting this R.V. Dr. Robbins’ article gives a God glorifying perspective of medical healing, "miracles", and the power of God (not prayer). It is nice to be directed to God during such times and not us and our “miracles”.

Very refreshing read.


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2006)

Piper has a VERY GOOD article Entitled _Don't Waste Your Cancer:_

http://www.desiringgod.org/ResourceLibrary/TasteAndSee/ByDate/2006/1776_Dont_Waste_Your_Cancer/


----------

